# Sunflower seeds



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

What the heck is going on with the price of sunflower seeds? I have never seen them this high before. I'm down to my last 50 lbs. And really hate to pay what they want for them right now.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> What the heck is going on with the price of sunflower seeds? I have never seen them this high before. I'm down to my last 50 lbs. And really hate to pay what they want for them right now.


What were you paying?
I see a some high prices on the internet. Found this one that is a real good deal, just wish I lived closer.








Blain's Farm & Fleet 50 lb Black Oil Sunflower Seeds - 605170010509 | Blain's Farm & Fleet


Get your Blain's Farm & Fleet 50 lb Black Oil Sunflower Seeds - 605170010509 at Blain's Farm & Fleet. Buy online, get convenient delivery to your door. Great prices on Bird Seed.



www.farmandfleet.com


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I just got back from the feed store in Gladwin. I got 50 pounds for 20.00. That will last about 2 weeks.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

You probably got a decent deal then, nothing is what it use to be it seems.
Enchanted Garden™ Black Oil Sunflower Seeds Wild Bird Food Seed - 50 lb at Menards®


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Just went back to the Feed Store for more sun flower seeds and they have come down about five dollars for 50 lbs.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I just picked some up for $22/50# at our feed store. It should last until the bears come out.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I shut mine down when the black birds show up. I'm not feeding those things.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Don't want to feed Red wings or Grackles, but Red Breasted Grossbeaks show up at the same time?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Grossbeaks are pigs and I don't care to feed them either.


----------

